# Does anyone follow Keyush the stunt dog on You Tube.



## Marie5656 (Dec 17, 2022)

*He is a Siberian Husky living in OZ. His mom documents their adventures on You Tube.  She evens translates his barks to words......he loves waffles.
Anyway, she wrote a book  about how they came to be when he was a pupper.        Even if you are not interested in the book, his videos are great





*


----------



## Right Now (Dec 17, 2022)

It sounds like you enjoy it, but I don't watch it at all.  I don't do much YouTube.
Still, it's nice you let others know what is out there to entertain us.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 17, 2022)

Right Now said:


> It sounds like you enjoy it, but I don't watch it at all.  I don't do much YouTube.
> Still, it's nice you let others know what is out there to entertain us.


*I like that we, here, have varied interests. Which makes this place fun*


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 17, 2022)

I've watched off and on. I am well aware his bff is Sherpa. What I fear, is his owners reaction when he passes. I pray it's not like the owner of the Talking Cat Sylvester when Gibson died unexpectedly.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 17, 2022)

Disgustedman said:


> I've watched off and on. I am well aware his bff is Sherpa. What I fear, is his owbers reaction when he passes. I pray it's not like the owner of the Talking Cat Sylvester when Gibson died unexpectedly.


Yes....I was sad for Sylvester when Steve died.  Sylvester lost the man who gave words to his thoughts. All Steves furry family is with him now.  I know Steve was sad, and I hope being reunited with his animals is good. 
Right...Key and Sherpas owners will be sad.  I worry for the day Key loses the bisket giver


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 17, 2022)

I only learned about what happened with Steve last month.  So sad.  I really liked Sylvester Talking Kitty videos.  Haven't watched the Husky videos (except one from the link just now).  For a while I was watching some youtube videos of a dog that talks with buttons, but I haven't for awhile, but still watch a cat that talks with buttons.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 18, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I only learned about what happened with Steve last month.  So sad.  I really liked Sylvester Talking Kitty videos.  Haven't watched the Husky videos (except one from the link just now).  For a while I was watching some youtube videos of a dog that talks with buttons, but I haven't for awhile, but still watch a cat that talks with buttons.


I love Billi.  Do you watch Russell the cat?


----------

